
Making Cities Fun Is The Best Stimulus - pchristensen
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/12/28/urban_playground/?page=full
======
danw
Seems to tie in with the idea that cities that attract 'creative' types are
more successful.

